# hello kitty brush set



## kaexbabey (Feb 4, 2009)

i know theres a 187 and 239 but is the other one a 109 or 129? in the description here on specktra it says 109 but in pictures it looks like a 129


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am pretty sure it is a 109 from what my MA showed me


----------



## coachkitten (Feb 4, 2009)

Kinda off topic but I want the box that the Hello Kitty brushes come in.  That box is adorable.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 4, 2009)

^^^ and I want the brushes only...lol


----------



## Roxie (Feb 4, 2009)

I want the lil' Kitty head cup and the box it comes in, but not the brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe we could strike up a deal hehe.


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 4, 2009)

aww i wanna see the box!


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 4, 2009)

haha I want only the cup too! Despite hearing that it's small and pretty short so your longer brushes might fall over. I don't care! It's HK'S HEAD! COME ON! That's just beyond awesome.

Yeah I don't really want the brushes either =_= I suppose it can't be a bad thing to have a back-up crappier 187 for powder products plus some crappier brushes for travel *shrug*?


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 4, 2009)

nvm i saw the box. 

yes, i just want it to have another 187 and another 109. well it'll be another 109 to me once the full sized one comes in the mail =P


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 4, 2009)

It does look like a 129,  I agree, but my official info says it's a #109.


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 4, 2009)

i think it IS a 109 guys, i saw fafinettex3's hello kitty haul video, and the little brush looked like a 109.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 4, 2009)

I want too! If only for the head of Hello Kitty cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hope the brushes aren't totally crappy, as the SE brushes have really declined in quality in recent years


----------



## alexheartsmac (Feb 4, 2009)

i want both the cup and brushes all though i already have the 187 but you can never have enough


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 4, 2009)

I heard the brushes were craptastic. I think I'll probably give in and get it anyway XD


----------



## jenixxx (Feb 5, 2009)

I am really considering the brush set, anyone with some real info on them?
Are they any good at ALL?


----------



## Miss QQ (Feb 5, 2009)

I just want the cup too!


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 5, 2009)

I heard:

239 was scratchy. If you're going to get the brush cup just for the 239 you might as well just get a Loew Cornell Maxine's Mop 3/8 brush, which is a great dupe. 187 was pretty similar to holiday set one. 109 was just crappy, just save up for the full size.

So is there any good from buying these brushes? Yeah, I'd say that they're great for beginners to see what brushes they use and will continue to use and so they upgrade to fullsize versions later on. Also good for travel since I wouldn't cry if I lost an SE 187.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 5, 2009)

^^ I would...I absolutley love the 187SE brushes...they are perfect not only for travel but they are great for foundation, buffing, blushes, MSF, highlighting, applying moisturizer...all the little things you might not want to use your fullsize 187 to do everyday...I have 4 187SE's and 2 fullsize and I would be sad to loose anyof them...they all have their own purpose...I personally do not like washing my brushes every single day ...and the 187 is a multi purpose brush. The rest of the SE brushes I can and do live without...they just sit there collecting dust


----------



## mizuki~ (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_i think it IS a 109 guys, i saw fafinettex3's hello kitty haul video, and the little brush looked like a 109._

 
Yeah, I'm pretty sure its a 109

the brushes look like flimsy crap though...i'm very disapointed in MAC


----------



## Roxie (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_I heard the brushes were craptastic. I think I'll probably give in and get it anyway XD_

 
I still have no desire for the brush set, I just wanna show some love for the word "craptastic". It's one of my personal favourites (as well as its sister "craptacular")


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_ 
the brushes look like flimsy crap though...i'm very disapointed in MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


They sure do...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i was looking forward to getting them since i kno how it feels to lose MAC brushes (116,129,150). Seems like im better off saving up for full sizes...


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 5, 2009)

oh well, i still want it even if theyre craptastic. and i'm with tish i love the se's for blush and stuff because im a lazy butt when it comes to washing brushes! 

i still want the little cup to put things like eyeliners and stuff in it!


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I would...I absolutley love the 187SE brushes...they are perfect not only for travel but they are great for foundation, buffing, blushes, MSF, highlighting, applying moisturizer...all the little things you might not want to use your fullsize 187 to do everyday...I have 4 187SE's and 2 fullsize and I would be sad to loose anyof them...they all have their own purpose...I personally do not like washing my brushes every single day ...and the 187 is a multi purpose brush. The rest of the SE brushes I can and do live without...they just sit there collecting dust_

 
Fair enough. I think what I meant to say is that...your wallet would certainly recover faster from losing an SE 187!


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaexbabey* 

 
_oh well, i still want it even if theyre craptastic. and i'm with tish i love the se's for blush and stuff because im a lazy butt when it comes to washing brushes! 

i still want the little cup to put things like eyeliners and stuff in it!_

 







 aarghhh! Damn u Hello Kitty and your crazy cuteness!

Despite the craptastic 239SE & 109SE, it's true I can always make use of another 187SE. I think I'm going to cave in too (Hopefully the cup isn't tooo small)


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 5, 2009)

I love how "craptastic" has caught on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah 239SE and 109SE would make great traveling brushes...oh who am I kidding, by now I'm just thinking of excuses to get this. XD


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 5, 2009)

i kinda wish .. that the packaging was more sanrio-ish. like baby pink and baby blue or whatever. i know this should be in the hello kitty discussion thread, but i'm already on my thread and im too lazy to look for the hk thread =P


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 6, 2009)

If the 187SE that comes with the Hello Kitty Cup is super crappy,
I'd be satisfied with these ebay alternatives starting at $0.99


----------



## *maya* (Feb 6, 2009)

I am seriously considering buying the brush set...But if the quality of the SE brushes isn't as good as the regular brushes, I'd rather buy the regular brushes.


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 6, 2009)

The brush set is cute to me. I have it sitting on my makeup vanity and I love it. The SE brushes are like any other SE brushes that MAC has produced. Of course they're not the same quality as the regular brushes...but they're good for travel, for your purse and they're good for beginners to try out a lot of brushes at once before buying the regular sizes. Also, they are NOT smaller than the other SE brushes MAC has produced...they are the same size. 

The brush cup wouldn't be ideal to hold regular sized brushes because of its size but I have my HK l/g's and l/s in it and its cute for that. I needed an extra container for lippies so that's it for me! 

HTH!


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ I would...I absolutley love the 187SE brushes...they are perfect not only for travel but they are great for foundation, buffing, blushes, MSF, highlighting, applying moisturizer...all the little things you might not want to use your fullsize 187 to do everyday...I have 4 187SE's and 2 fullsize and I would be sad to loose anyof them...they all have their own purpose...I personally do not like washing my brushes every single day ...and the 187 is a multi purpose brush. The rest of the SE brushes I can and do live without...they just sit there collecting dust_

 
Completely agree with everything Tish said!  Those 187 SE brushes are just perfect for travel and for all the multi-use applications they work for.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Feb 7, 2009)

I purchased the HK brush set yesterday and some other HK stuff. This is my first brush set purchase since I don't own any MAC brushes and will when I get them. I'll also save up to get the full size ones as well.


----------



## Phannimal (Feb 7, 2009)

It's the 129. The MUA at the MAC at Nordstrom told me so. 

I opted out of buying the brush set just cuz I already have a buttload of brushes and I don't like the travel/se MAC brushes. They aren't as great as the actual brushes since the full sized ones are handmade and the travel sized/se ones are machine made. Plus, I bought a Hello Kitty cup that looks almost the same as the one in the collection, but Hello Kitty has her normal white head with a pink bow and the only difference is the cup from sanrio cost me like $4 and has a handle. I use it to hold my brushes


----------



## Phannimal (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_If the 187SE that comes with the Hello Kitty Cup is super crappy,
I'd be satisfied with these ebay alternatives starting at $0.99 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 

_

 
HAHA. I'm glad I'm not the only one who feels this way


----------



## melissy (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Phannimal* 

 
_It's the 129. The MUA at the MAC at Nordstrom told me so. 

I opted out of buying the brush set just cuz I already have a buttload of brushes and I don't like the travel/se MAC brushes. They aren't as great as the actual brushes since the full sized ones are handmade and the travel sized/se ones are machine made. Plus, I bought a Hello Kitty cup that looks almost the same as the one in the collection, but Hello Kitty has her normal white head with a pink bow and the only difference is the cup from sanrio cost me like $4 and has a handle. I use it to hold my brushes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually on the bottom it says 109 in really really small numbers.


----------



## Phannimal (Feb 7, 2009)

yeah, the MUA seemed kinda ditsy. She told me 129 but it's 109 confirmed. I asked her a whole bunch of questions, but she didn't really give me much input. Oh well. But like most people, I feel full sized > travel sized. $50 is a bit much to pay for a set of 3 travel sized brushes when a holiday set has 5 brushes and costs $50 or less depending where you purchase. The plastic cup just isn't worth it. Buy one from sanrio for $4 and put your brushes in there


----------



## melissy (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Phannimal* 

 
_yeah, the MUA seemed kinda ditsy. She told me 129 but it's 109 confirmed. I asked her a whole bunch of questions, but she didn't really give me much input. Oh well. But like most people, I feel full sized > travel sized. $50 is a bit much to pay for a set of 3 travel sized brushes when a holiday set has 5 brushes and costs $50 or less depending where you purchase. The plastic cup just isn't worth it. Buy one from sanrio for $4 and put your brushes in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
where did you get your cup? can you buy it online?


----------



## melissy (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Phannimal* 

 
_yeah, the MUA seemed kinda ditsy. She told me 129 but it's 109 confirmed. I asked her a whole bunch of questions, but she didn't really give me much input. Oh well. But like most people, I feel full sized > travel sized. $50 is a bit much to pay for a set of 3 travel sized brushes when a holiday set has 5 brushes and costs $50 or less depending where you purchase. The plastic cup just isn't worth it. Buy one from sanrio for $4 and put your brushes in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I actually found the cup but thanks


----------



## pianohno (Feb 7, 2009)

MAC GET OUTTA MY HEAD
I've had my brushes stored in my hello kitty cup for years, STOP STEALING MY IDEAS ! hahaha


----------



## Roxie (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_If the 187SE that comes with the Hello Kitty Cup is super crappy,
I'd be satisfied with these ebay alternatives starting at $0.99 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 

_

 
AAAHHHH! I am so totally going to buy that first one! That is just too freakin' adorable. I love it.


----------



## Swirlgirl (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brownsuga lady* 

 
_The brush set is cute to me. I have it sitting on my makeup vanity and I love it. The SE brushes are like any other SE brushes that MAC has produced. Of course they're not the same quality as the regular brushes...but they're good for travel, for your purse and they're good for beginners to try out a lot of brushes at once before buying the regular sizes. Also, they are NOT smaller than the other SE brushes MAC has produced...they are the same size. 

The brush cup wouldn't be ideal to hold regular sized brushes because of its size but I have my HK l/g's and l/s in it and its cute for that. I needed an extra container for lippies so that's it for me! 

HTH!_

 
This post, just pushed the brush set from my maybe list to my definitely list! Although I do have these 3 brushes in the full size, I could always use another 187 - - and I love the idea of keeping the HK lippies in the cup! Sold!


----------



## makeupcowgirl (Feb 7, 2009)

I purchased the Hello Kitty brush se today - primarily because I wanted to try out the #109. I already have a 187 - but I travel alot and don't have a problem with having another spare 187. When I purchased it, I had the MA show me her full-size 109 and was surprised that the heads of the brushes were near identical. The full-size 109 is a lot smaller than I had expected...

Can someone who has both 109s - the full-size and LE - weigh in on the difference between the two?

Thanks!


----------



## Phannimal (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melissy* 

 
_I actually found the cup but thanks_

 
No prob. It's a cheaper alternative. Plus, I love the original colors of the cup. I think the black cup is kinda gloomy.


----------



## thelilprincess (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Phannimal* 

 
_No prob. It's a cheaper alternative. Plus, I love the original colors of the cup. I think the black cup is kinda gloomy._

 
i kinda like gloomy.  lol.  plus i really like teh 187SE i have from another set.  i agree, $50 is steep for only 3 brushes....but i am a sucker for HK.


----------



## aLove4MakeUp (Feb 7, 2009)

I bought this brush set and honestly dont know if i want to keep it. 
The *187* is terrible. I have 187SE from the holiday kit and tho it's not a good as the full size, it's still decent. The Hello Kitty 187 is NOT AT ALL dense. I haven't tried any of them out yet but i can already tell it wouldn't do as good a job at applying foundation as the full size 187 or my holiday 187SE. 
The *109* is a good SE brush but it's definitely not as big or soft as my full size one. I think it's too scratchy for me to ever wanna use on my face.
I don't have a full size *239* but i do not like the one that comes in the kit. Way too stiff and scratchy.
So most of my reasons are making me lean toward returning this brush set. But the fact that its hello kitty makes me want to keep it lol

If any of you are new to MAC brushes this is a good way to start out. But, in my opinion, if you're buying these brushes just to have them I say save yourself the 49.50 and get some better quality full size brushes.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 7, 2009)

If you are just buying brushes to start out get the Colour Forums brushes at the CCO for $25+ ...they are so worth it...you can get two different sets with 5 different  brushes for the price of this one cat head...Purple, red or Green


----------



## Phannimal (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelilprincess* 

 
_i kinda like gloomy.  lol.  plus i really like teh 187SE i have from another set.  i agree, $50 is steep for only 3 brushes....but i am a sucker for HK._

 
LOL! I'm a HK fan, but yeah, it's too expensive. I kinda think they are exploiting HK's popularity, so making the brush set $50 would make most people buy it for the design and not necessarily the brush quality.


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 8, 2009)

i saw the craptastical brushes today while in the Flatiron District store, the brushes looked of poorer quality than usual. I couldnt justify buying just for the cup when i can waddle my ass to the Sanrio store for a cute Hello Kitty cup lol.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Feb 8, 2009)

I decided that I won't be getting the brush set. I don't want crappy SE brushes. The cup is the only thing I want from the brush set. Like many people said, I could just find a cute HK cup from Sanrio or LA Chinatown. HAahaa.


----------



## *maya* (Feb 9, 2009)

i think i will pass as well.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 10, 2009)

Oki, so I totally caved in and I added the Cup & Brush set to my HK haul. I was most impressed with.......The Cup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Hello Kitty head cup is a good weight and cushioned with felt on its underside. It is small but the perfect size for any SE brushes you have kickn around in your collection.

 My first impressions are:
139SE : decent for an SE
187SE : on par with recent 187SE's, bled out a lot with the first washing so even though I expect this to subside with more washings, I will only be using this brush with powders (no liquids, foundations etc...)
109SE : totally crappy & scratchy, bled like crazy with first washing

So all in all, I'm satisfied with 2/3 brushes and the cup is awesome!


----------



## fintia (Feb 10, 2009)

*If you bought the HK brush set please read!*

Ok. so last night I bought my HK stuff and I wanted the brush set but ended up not buying because of the money.. so when I was ready to go to sleep I found out that my hubby bought me the brush set.

I was excited about my brushes until I saw already 2 ladies saying that the brushes are  not good.. so please I need reviews.. if you bought the brushes please give me an objective review on them so I can keep them
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or do an exchange...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do not own a 187 or 109.. I do own the 239... 
please be objective!! and thanks!


----------



## LionQueen (Feb 10, 2009)

*shrugs* I don't think the brushes are that bad.  I got the brush set today and I'm happy with it.  They're not the same quality as regular mac brushes, but I don't think they're horrible - far from it. I'm happy with them


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 11, 2009)

I live in europe so i have still a little more time to think about it, but actually i'm saving money for the HK collection and still don't know if i'll buy the brush set or not...

I read all the posts in this thread but i still don't know what to do..I think i'm confused basicly because most of you have been using MAC brushes for a long time so they're obviously thinking that in comparison with full sized brushes the SE are just crap...
But to decide I think i'd like to have an objective point of view so i'm asking you some precise questions: being a newbie MAC addict i don't have the ability to judge myself without any suggestion...

My situation is: I'm a student and i don't work, i'm saving everything for my travel to Japan after graduation...i needed to save up for 4 weeks to get only the 266 and 217 and i definitely don't have 45 euros (about 58 dollars) to spend only for a full sized 187 or 40 euros for a 109, though i need them cause i don't have good face brushes now. 
I know that 50 euros are a lot for three SE brushes but here we don't have CCOs here so the only way i can buy some brushes at this price is maybe sephora (without the duofibre 187-like of course, which is 40 euros in sephoras too) or some drugstore...

So...considering all this, would you buy them in my place?
I know you consider them crappy ( or better, craptastic XD), but i thought...they're still MAC in the end, a professional brand, can they be crappier than sephora's (which loose tons of hairs every time i use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) or drugstore ones?

Please I really need your help, i don't want to waste 50 euros! This fucking HK collection is like a siren singing me to shipwreck!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 XD


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_If you are just buying brushes to start out get the Colour Forums brushes at the CCO for $25+ ...they are so worth it...you can get two different sets with 5 different  brushes for the price of this one cat head...Purple, red or Green_

 
Exactly my thinking I just got the 109 brush full size instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the 210 cant wait to try them woohoo I have enough sh brushes


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Feb 11, 2009)

For people that need brushes and don't have any other options really. I think they are okay. Def not the same quality as regular brushes, but they are small so you can travel with them, they apply makeup well enough, and they're super duper cute. If you are in desperate need of brushes and don't mind the lower quality, they're pretty good.

I have 3 brush sets and I like them well enough. The only thing I dislike is the 187 SE BUT thats because I have two full sized ones. The 187SE is okay. :3


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Oki, so I totally caved in and I added the Cup & Brush set to my HK haul. I was most impressed with.......The Cup! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Hello Kitty head cup is a good weight and cushioned with felt on its underside. It is small but the perfect size for any SE brushes you have kickn around in your collection.

 My first impressions are:
139SE : decent for an SE
187SE : on par with recent 187SE's, bled out a lot with the first washing so even though I expect this to subside with more washings, I will only be using this brush with powders (no liquids, foundations etc...)
109SE : totally crappy & scratchy, bled like crazy with first washing

So all in all, I'm satisfied with 2/3 brushes and the cup is awesome!_

 
Follow up...

After a few washings and conditionings:
139SE: is good to go...
187SE: still bleeds a bit but since i use it as a 'blot powder only' brush, no big deal
109SE: still bleeds but as a powder blush brush , again, its a non-issue. I've warmed up to the 109SE.  I would not compare it to the regular 109, It like a totally different brush altogether. Since the Fun & Games Beauty Powder Blush I got is so sheer, a less soft brush lets me apply the colour more intensely

The brushes look super cute in the HK Medium Makeup bag from the collection, along with the special packaging HK BPB & the HK Beauty Powder compact that I depotted and switched for my dark blot powder. The brushes are perfectly acceptable as a travel brush set for touch-ups for the Hello Kitty lover on the go


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm glad that I can only buy from a counter at Macy's! Or I would of spent $50 on the brush set just for the hk brush holder which is just oh so cute! Not too excited about the SE brushes. I bought a holiday set in 2007, and they were all soft and nice at first until I washed them! So there just okay, I really do want to invest in the full sized ones when I get some money.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_Follow up...

After a few washings and conditionings: ...

109SE: still bleeds but as a powder blush brush , again, its a non-issue. I've warmed up to the 109SE.  I would not compare it to the regular 109, It like a totally different brush altogether. _

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_109: the SE doesnt even compare to the fullsized one..








_

 
photos courtesy of xxManBeaterxx from the HK swatch thread
yeah, like I said, the Hello Kitty 109SE is like a totally completely different brush altogether


----------



## vmg85 (Feb 14, 2009)

I ordered the brush set for the HK head and b/c I want a small 187. I've heard it's not as good as the normal one..but it's gotta beat my fake 187 lol.


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 14, 2009)

Just another little question...

In all the photos you posted through the forum it seems that the HK 187 is just a bicolor fibre and not a real duo-fibre...i mean...it seems that the brush is made by the same fibre just coloured half in white and half in black and not made by two different kind of fibres...
Is it really like that or is it because of the optic effect of flash and such?


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 14, 2009)

^^^ I don't know where, or who is saying that the Hello Kitty 187SE is a bi-colour fibre (I think you mean you imagine the fibre is black at one end and white at the other)





It is a duo-fibre..... black hairs support separate fine synthetic white hairs as discussed below from the giganticly out of control monster Hello Kitty Discussion Thread Part II (LOL) beginning at the following post: (Page 213 post #5304 onward)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...ml#post1500128
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...ml#post1499938

HTH's clear up the confusion


----------



## kaexbabey (Feb 15, 2009)

do you guys think they'll get more brush sets online? even though things are sold out sometimes, dont they get more in stock?


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_^^^ I don't know where, or who is saying that the Hello Kitty 187SE is a bi-colour fibre (I think you mean you imagine the fibre is black at one end and white at the other)






It is a duo-fibre..... black hairs support separate fine synthetic white hairs as discussed below from the giganticly out of control monster Hello Kitty Discussion Thread Part II (LOL) beginning at the following post: (Page 213 post #5304 onward)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...ml#post1500128
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...ml#post1499938

HTH's clear up the confusion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Thanks! I just meant that in some photos it seems just a bicolor brush and not a duofiber like the full sized 187....but maybe, as i said before, it is just the lighting of the photo that makes it seems like that. I asked because here in europe HK isn't out yet so i'm basing on specktra's photos and posts to make my choice to order the stuff when it's out...just wanted to be sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This helps, thanks again!


----------



## fintia (Feb 16, 2009)

I got the  brush set and I have to say that the brushes are not horrible.. I used my 187 to apply foundation and I am happy with it until I can get me a full size one.. 109 I really do not have use for it.. I bought it once and ended up returning it.. dunno that's me.. I have other brushes for contour and blush that I like so.. any ways.. I am selling the 109.. check the clearance bin!!! ;-) 

and the kitty holder is so darn cute!!! so glad I go it!1


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_the kitty holder is so darn cute!!! so glad I go it!_

 

I know! Isn't the cup awesome? I really impressed with the weight, the felt bottom and the whole 3Dness of Hello Kitty's head... Overall, very well constructed. The pictures just don't do it justice. A definite must have for Hello Kitty collectors

The raised "MAC Hello Kitty" label lettering at the back of the head is ever so discreet that you almost don't even see it, but I think that's more classy than if it was a loud garish pink or white.


----------



## fintia (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlphaKitty* 

 
_
I know! Isn't the cup awesome? I really impressed with the weight, the felt bottom and the whole 3Dness of Hello Kitty's head... Overall, very well constructed. The pictures just don't do it justice. A definite must have for Hello Kitty collectors

The raised "MAC Hello Kitty" label lettering at the back of the head is ever so discreet that you almost don't even see it, but I think that's more classy than if it was a loud garish pink or white.

_

 
y 

YES YES YES!! I have all my brushes there.. I have some not too many.. I've started this whole crazy make up thing a few months ago.. but they look beautiful in the cup.. I'm thinking of getting the small pellets flower vase fillers to put in the HK cup so I can stuck my brushes just like they do at Sephora..that way they can be neatly standing up


----------

